# Tutorial zu Matte/Digital Painting



## thekiller (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich weiß, dass man solche Topics als Anfrage für Tutorials net schreiben sollte aber ich finde einfach kein vernünftiges.
Ich suche eines für Matte/Digital Painting in dem solche Techniken, wie in diesem Video(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoxypapNwoU), gezeigt werden(insbesondere für das Zeichnen der weichen Farbübergänge für Haut etc.)
Wenn einer ein gutes Tutorial dazu kennt bitte meldet Euch doch! Ist egal obs deutsch oder englisch ist oder Geld kostet.

MfG Manu


----------



## Lokita (10. Juni 2007)

genau das selbe frag ich mich auch  leider auch keine ahnung wie er das so hinbekommt, find auch nirgends brauchbare tutorials, bin mal gespannt wann die tutorials von nico di mattia online gehn auf http://www.speed-painting.com denke da werden wir so einiges dazu lernen können  behalte diesen thread auf jeden fall im auge


----------



## Lokita (10. Juni 2007)

da fällt mir ein wenn du an maitpainting interessiert bist geh mal auf http://www.thegnomeonworkshop.com und bestell dir da einige dvds! hab mir selbst auch 6 stk bestellt, ging 2 wochen dann waren sie da! Is zwar komplett in englisch, aber is nich schwer zu verstehn um was dass es geht! auf jeden fall empfehlenswert


----------



## thekiller (10. Juni 2007)

Der Link t leider net....

MfG Manu


----------



## Lokita (10. Juni 2007)

sry http://www.thegnomonworkshop.com is der richtige ^^


----------



## Leola13 (11. Juni 2007)

Hai,

schau mal bei photoshop-weblog.de vorbei

Ciao Stefan


----------

